# Brembo GT 4-Piston Big Brake Kit



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking to get this kit soon just want to know your views guys and has anyone bought this kit any good 

Brembo GT (Gran Turismo) 4-Piston Big Brake Kit 

4-Piston Kit (Front) 355x32mm 2-Piece Disc


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks the business< I'd like to know if anyones got these too.

Price?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

They are around £2600


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone :sadwavey:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Why not get an AP Racing brake kit Afer?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Why not get an AP Racing brake kit Afer?


Manley for looks really but i assume they are as good as the AP Racing


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

For what it is worth; I recently purchased an AP Racing competition brake kit for my 1994 Honda Civic EG9. Pete Collins of AP Racing (Coventry) was very helpful when I was making enquiries.. 

They sent me out some literature and I note that for the 33GTR; AP Racing list a Formula Big Brake kit; details are as follows..

Kit Part No. CP5555T1000 (6 Pot - 343x32/48V discs - £1973.98 plus VAT)

Some food for thought..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The AP Formula Big brake kit calipers can come in black or red painted finishes..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for that Kadir but i am a big fan of brembo brakes i know a lot of people go for the AP Racing kits but want to stick with brembo :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

No problems.. Someone did buy a nice Brembo kit, but i can't remember who it was!! 

Best of luck!


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Is this bembo gt kit the same as the F50 brembos?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

The calipers look very similar.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Only if i had the money i would get these babes  But not cheap $14,900

The ultimate Brembo high performance brake package.
Suitable for R32/33/34 GTR. 

Front:

8 piston monoblock Brembo callipers
Brembo pads - 4 pads per calliper
380mm 2 piece floating cross drilled rotors Braided lines and mounting dogbones 

Rear:

4 piston monoblock Brembo callipers
Brembo pads
355mm 2 piece rotors with integrated handbrake drum Braided lines and mounting dogbones










Heres a good guide for GTR brakes 

Unique Autosports Online Catalogue - Skyline GTR Brake Kits & Accessories


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

so far as I understand, F50 fronts, F360 rears to maintain balance. Rotor size is more for heat dissipation and of course, dictated by wheel size. As I've decided that 17" is the optimum wheel diameter for my R32, 355mm rotors are out. I think 343mm is about as big as I can go.

Haven't yet decided to to my calipers - did everything else and have great brakes as a result, but I don't think they'd last more than a lap or two around the 'Ring with the stock rotor size. But for the street, where minutes pass between hard braking stops, I have never, ever felt that I needed more brake - tires start to lose traction and sometimes ABS kicks in on dry pavement.

But a nice sexy set of brakes would be nice someday. But more bling than necessity for my needs, and I'd need seven grand to burn to make that move - I won't "upgrade" step by step as many do, as big fronts and stock rears throw off the braking balance, and unless I had a brake master cylinder that was precisely rebalanced (or threw out the ABS and went with twin masters), it won't help braking performance overall, not nearly as much as pads, rotors, fluid, braided lines, etc. Remember that brakes have to work while CORNERING and while huge fronts and stock rears *might* improve straight line performance (and there have been tests in US import tuning mags that suggested that big front-only upgrades didn't), try trail braking with such a brake setup. Be sure to wear your diapers as you shit your pants when the car gets all out of sorts.

When I upgrade my calipers, I want black. Red has become too cliche. Maybe I'm thinking that because Brembos are now optional on the Hyundai Genesis coupe, and now tons of Hyundais are running around with bright red genuine Brembos.

With big money, the coolest Brembos are the monoblock racing calipers, with the logo that looks hand painted and the grey metal finish. Cost a fortune on cars, but for some reason they're all over the bike scene - stock equipment on Ducati and BMW HP2s.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

So still need to know if any one has used this kit looks like the calipers are the F50 ones has anyone got the F50s with the 355 mm discs and how do they compare to the ap racing kit need to know please :runaway:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

aferx said:


> Only if i had the money i would get these babes  But not cheap $14,900
> 
> The ultimate Brembo high performance brake package.
> Suitable for R32/33/34 GTR.
> ...


Lovely breaks i want them:bawling:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

NickM has these on his 34GTR..


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ive got Brembo F50's with 355 rotors, (endless ones not Brembo though) and they're bloody great! :clap:










A great match to the 2 pot Brembo R33 GTR ones i have on the rear.
Not used AP racing ones so cant compare but I think the Brembo's are fantastic! Seem allot better than the R33 GTR fronts I used to run on.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Ive got Brembo F50's with 355 rotors, (endless ones not Brembo though) and they're bloody great! :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At last some one that has used this brake kit :clap: thanks for that looking to get this kit soon nice to hear they work well :thumbsup:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Kadir said:


> NickM has these on his 34GTR..


are these 19inch rims? cause that doesn't look to be 380mm disk if its 18inch rim.
By the way they seem to be a gr8 combo with bb color i am also thinking for those.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

From what i can read on the tyre they are 19"s but i dont think the discs are 380mm


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

You can use the 6 pots on a 355mm disc too.

There's a set for sale on ebay

New Brembo 6 Pot Brake Caliper GTR R34 RB26DETT On Sale:eBay Motors (item 360155826684 end time Dec-13-09 03:19:29 PST)


----------

